# Not sure if this belongs here or not..But thought it an interesting find for Squatters/ing



## GhostWithTheMost (Aug 31, 2013)

http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Squatters+rights

This was a pretty interesting find, not sure if this accounts for all states, but still seems pretty functional for grounds on how to take over a property.


----------



## mvia4 (Sep 2, 2013)

There is, in fact, an entire section of these forums devoted to Adverse Possession and Squatter's Rights. The search bar is a great tool.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Sep 2, 2013)

sorry was in a bit of a rush when i posted ha


mvia4 said:


> There is, in fact, an entire section of these forums devoted to Adverse Possession and Squatter's Rights. The search bar is a great tool.


----------

